
Show HN: “Strokes” – Chinese calligraphy worksheet generator - d33
https://github.com/d33tah/strokes
======
d33
I worked on this project for a while so far. Any feedback is welcome!
Especially if anything is not clear to you - it will be super valuable to know
if there's anything in README that needs improving.

